# What is the best way to ship a Russian tortoise?



## anmiri (Jul 10, 2008)

I found the solution about my tortoise. Since I have to move overseas, my brother said that he could take care of my Russian tortoise. What is the best way to ship him from Washington D.C. to LA? Is it safe to ship him though DHL? or UPS is better?
Please give me some advice!
Thanks~~


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,
Either one is fine  I've shipped with them both and had no troubles. If you don't have an account, than it will be cheaper to ship with UPS than it will be to ship with DHL.

Danny


----------



## anmiri (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your advice!
I just hope that my tortoise doesn't get any stress and find a good place to live till I come back to the States.


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2008)

i assume you've already seen Dan's thread on how to safely package your russian?

http://tortoiseforum.org/how-to-safely-ship-a-tortoise-or-turtle-t-1379.html


----------



## anmiri (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah. I checked that out already. Thanks for your help though ^^


----------



## TurtleSale (Jul 29, 2008)

i have used both UPS and Fed-Ex you have to make sure that they are shipped next day air as turtles are sensitve and may not do well with travel


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Last week I received a Greek tortoise shipped DHL from Danny. She is doing well.


----------



## -EJ (Jul 29, 2008)

If you have to ship it... now's not the best time.

I would prefer DHL and then FedEx. I'm not sure that UPS is even legal.

I would suggest... dropping the box late as possible... make sure it is next day mail before 10am... it should be fine.

Make sure the box is well insulated.

Ed



anmiri said:


> I found the solution about my tortoise. Since I have to move overseas, my brother said that he could take care of my Russian tortoise. What is the best way to ship him from Washington D.C. to LA? Is it safe to ship him though DHL? or UPS is better?
> Please give me some advice!
> Thanks~~


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 29, 2008)

It is legal to ship with UPS Ed, says so on their website.  If you call them or DHL they will give you the run around and usually say they don't ship tortoises, so you have to quote the website.
I agree with Ed on how to ship now. 

Danny


----------



## -EJ (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess you're right again, Danny. I must be mistaken... what exactly does it say on their website that leads you to believe that they will ship live tortoises...?

From my experience... FedEX and DHL are the only carriers and even then you have to be a 'known carrier'.

Ed



egyptiandan said:


> It is legal to ship with UPS Ed, says so on their website.  If you call them or DHL they will give you the run around and usually say they don't ship tortoises, so you have to quote the website.
> I agree with Ed on how to ship now.
> 
> Danny


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 29, 2008)

Here you go Ed  http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/guidelines/animals.html

Accepted Live Animals

This is a comprehensive list of live animals accepted for transportation. Shippers are prohibited from shipping any animal not listed here, and all other live animals will not be accepted for transportation. The following live animals are accepted for transportation unless poisonous, venomous, and/or a Threatened or Endangered Species.


Amphibians (All): Examples: frogs, salamanders, toads
Crustaceans (All): Examples: crabs, crawfish, lobsters, shrimp
Fish (All)
Insects (Limited to beneficial insects only): Examples: bees, butterflies, crickets, lady bugs
Mollusks (All): Examples: clams, mussels, snails
Reptiles (Limited to the following):
- Lizards: Examples: chameleons, geckos, iguanas, monitors, flying dragons
- Turtles: freshwater turtles (except: snapping turtles), land tortoises, sea turtles
Worms (All)

Danny


----------

